# Waiting for IVF Nurse Consultation at Leeds



## ngreen (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone know why the Leeds centre operates a tragically long bureaucratic system to get from IUI onto IVF? We've had 2 appointments with Dr's - and now we are finally on the list to see the Nurse. It seems bonkers that we take up so much of their time which i'm sure could be better spent seeing other people? We weren't allowed to stay on IUI if we were on the Nurse consultation list.

Just curious......


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*
*ngreen*
*Sorry i cant asnwer your Q, but am sure someone can  maybe on the locations boards*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------

